
Internet trolls are not who I thought – they're even scarier - MilnerRoute
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-02-02/internet-trolls-arent-who-i-thought-ginger-gorman-troll-hunting/10767690
======
ggm
Quite interesting discussion on trolling at NetHUI in NZ a few years back. I
don't have links but remember the judge involved in the kim dotcom case was
there and said injudicious things and then was suddenly recused from the
trial. (Unrelated to trolling as a topic but memorable)

